# Wanted:  Someone to convert (at least) 8 Leopards to recovery vehicles



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2011)

This from MERX:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the conversion of eight ( 8 ) Leopard 2 A4 chassis into Canadian Leopard 2-based Armoured Recovery Vehicles (ARVs) and associated integrated logistics support, plus an option for up to four (4) additional ARVs ....


Where are they likely to ending up?  Check out attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2011)

New bid deadline:  22 Jun 11 - see attached.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 May 2011)

Tony, file is broken


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2011)

Although MERX did say in November that Rheinmetall Gp did win the contract, does this mean the conversion option has been given the heave-ho?  



> The Rheinmetall Group of Düsseldorf, Germany, is to supply the Canadian armed forces with the state-of-the-art Büffel/Buffalo armoured recovery vehicle. Rheinmetall secured this important contract in the face of stiff competition, underscoring the Group’s leading role in the world of heavyweight combat support vehicles.
> 
> The order is worth around C$54.7 million (€40 million).
> 
> ...


Rheinmetall Group news release, 20 Dec 11


----------

